# Fantastic Fan Installation



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Going to install a fantascic fan, if it ever stops raining. I ran 14 gauge wire from where the fan will go over to the light/fan switch in the bathroom. I have a 2006 23rs. Behind the switch I found 4 white wires that are all contected together with a compression type "wire nut" I am assuming (dangerous I know) that these are all grounds. The swith has a blue and white wire connected to the both of the bottom posts on the switches with a jumper between both posts. I think these are positive. If I connect the hot lead to the fan to the blue/white wires and then connect the ground from the fan to the group of white wires will that work??


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

You should take a picture of what you are seeing and post it to this thread to be sure, and I'm sure some others will chime in. Typically white is common (neutral) and black/blue/red is hot, but the only sure way to know is to measure for voltage. What you are describing sounds like the white wires that are wire nutted together are the common, and the blue and white at the switch are the hot side, and typically you put the switch on the hot side. The white wire at the switch if it is hot should have a piece of black or blue tape wrapped around it near the exposed copper to indicate is "coded hot", but dont count on it. You need to determine which wire at the switch is power from the camper coming to the switch, and which wire is leaving the switch to the light. Once you know which wire is power leaving the switch, you will know where on the switch to hook up your fan wire.

Be sure to turn the power off before you work on it.









12v doesnt sound like much, but it'll surprise you when you short it out


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I would concur that it sounds like you have it right, but a volt-ohm meter would be best to ensure you don't need to replace some fuses from crossing wires.....









If you don't have a Volt-Ohm meter, then go buy one as they are incredibly valuable troubleshooting tools. I have a cheap analog one in the trailer and a more expensive digital model at home.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I would concur that it sounds like you have it right, but a volt-ohm meter would be best to ensure you don't need to replace some fuses from crossing wires.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, you can get an Analog one that works on 1 tripple A battery at Harbor Freight for $4...it's what I keep in my trailer as well. Perfect for checking fuses too!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All the internal DC power wires in the trailer are white neutral and white with a colored strip for the positive wire. So it should work just fine but I would run the power through the wall switch also in case you need to have a small one be able to turn on the fan that can not reach the on off switch on the fan itself.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> All the internal DC power wires in the trailer are white neutral and white with a colored strip for the positive wire. So it should work just fine but I would run the power through the wall switch also in case you need to have a small one be able to turn on the fan that can not reach the on off switch on the fan itself.


I was thinking about doing that but that would mean either the light or the fan in the bathroom would have to be turned on and off manually using the switches on the fan or light. Then we run into the same issue if the kids can't reach those switches. Was thinking if they left them on I wouldn't notice it if the bathrom door is closed. Maybe a third switch in the bathroom is the fix?


----------

